# Random draw: win a Gan 11 M Pro 3x3!



## pjk (Jan 7, 2021)

In the spirit of the new year, I'm going to do some puzzle giveaways. To start, *I will be giving away a brand new Gan 11 M Pro 3x3!*


All you have to do is reply to this thread telling about your 2020 cubing story during this covid lockdown period. Just some ideas of what to write: how did you practice? How has your cubing practice/competing changed since covid? What improvements have you made? What, if anything, will you change in 2021? I'll leave it open, it can be as long or short as you want.

Only 1 reply per person.

From all the entries, all the replies will go into a random number generator and a winner will be chosen at random. *It starts now and will end in 10 days on January 17th at midnight EST GMT-5, so get your response in early!*

Good luck, looking forward to the responses. Happy cubing!


----------



## cyoubx (Jan 7, 2021)

I'm not entering in the giveaway, just wanted to thank you for doing this!


----------



## ZB2op (Jan 7, 2021)

For the first half of the covid lockdown I barely cubed at all and for the second half I practiced way too much and my main event changed from 3x3 to 5x5. I dropped like 5 seconds off my 3x3 time and I also became CN. I also tried BLD and learnt that my short-term memory is awful.


----------



## PCCuber (Jan 7, 2021)

I got my first cube during covid. I practised until sub-25, when I got more puzzles. My main event is 3*3, and I have not gone to a competition yet (of course). I am not cn at all.


----------



## Milominx (Jan 7, 2021)

I cubed before corona but i stopped. but in Summer break i started again arter watching the speedcubers Netflix documentary, i was averaging around 35 with beginners method, i got a better Cube and i couldnt understand F2L for a while but when i did i After a while learned 4LLL, i got down to about 25 seconds when i started learning PLL, now i know full PLL and average 19.


----------



## qwr (Jan 7, 2021)

I didn't practice so don't include me in the drawing lol.
well I learned ortega to solve 2x2 and I avg now 6.5 sec. For 3x3 I learned 4LLL and some basic F2L to go from avg 1 min to 35 sec. But improvement is a real grind.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 7, 2021)

Start of 2020 I was averaging 24ish seconds. At the time I had a Rubik’s Brand, Aolong V2, MF4 and GTS2M
I went to my first competition in January, was a pretty fun experience. I got the Valk Power M there, which was my main for a while. Steady improvement from there. Quarantine was introduced a couple months later, and I was really getting a lot of time to cube and to be on the forums. I was roughly sub 14 by April, and preordered the Tengyun V2 (still my current main). I was also doing a bucnh of random YT videos, and surprisingly received some support. In May it was my birthday, and I got a plethora of new kinds of cubes, enhancing my cubing experience for a while after that. But improvement slowed during the summer, and by the end of the summer I was only sub 13. The sub 8 Petrus thread reached its anniversary, and I took a break from cubing, discouraged by the slow improvement. And from there, I sort of lost cubing, only picking up the cube occasionally, and slowing down on the forums. Fast forward to now, I’ve sort of made a comeback, cube somewhat regularly, and yeah


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 7, 2021)

My entry:
Quarantine (or lockdown in India) was announced just the day before final exams started. All of a sudden, my life came to a halt. I felt really bored as if there was nothing to do.

One fine day in april, as I was cleaning my room, I found an old, unsolved, Rubik's brand in a sack of old toys. I thought to myself, "let's solve this puzzle once and for all". I tried hard, but could solve only two layers. Then, I looked up a tutorial on youtube and finally solved it. I could not contain my joy after i completed the last turn. Then, I scrambled it up again and this time, I used a stopwatch to time the solve. I don't remember exactly what time I got but I do remember it being somewhere north of 3 minutes. I fell in love with cubing since then!!!

In may, dad bought me a 3x3 speedcube, a 2x2 and a mirror blocks as a late birthday present, which are my mains now.

As for my practice schedule, I cube everyday for 2 hours, in which I devote 3/4ths of my time to solves and the rest, to learn algorithms and do slow solves.

I would like to break that sub 10 barrier in 2021 and try new events too.

P.S: I average around 19 seconds now on 3x3, low 2 on 2x2 and around 40 seconds OH


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 7, 2021)

I'll start in mid-March when I received the Gan i play. Ootb, the cube performed incredibly well, and although a little loose, I was able to manage it, as well as get my first sub-10 single (9.26)! I frequently used the app v1 to solve and compete against others, and was definitely having a lot of fun. After knowing that Spring Break would be extened, I wanted to "keep having fun" and decided not to learn any algs or complete deliberate practice; however, progress was slim to none.

I didn't want to quit cubing due to the lack of improvement, for I knew that was on me. But I kept solving. Solving a 3x3 the same way I had been since more than a year ago. And in December, I finally decided to change my mindset and accomplish something. I learned about 3 or 4 OLLs, but mainly practiced slowing down and looking ahead to find the most efficient solution. I don't consider myself to be sub-17 yet, but my monthly goal system should help to finally reach a consistent average and not a 12 second solve followed by 20.

For some reason, I decided to pick up a YLM Square-1 M for Christmas, even though I gave the puzzle a try in 2018 and hated it back then. But let me tell you, this is fun. I have fallen in love with the puzzle, and can barely put it down after my solve is previous solve is done. But unlike 3x3, I started in the right path. Each week my knowledge of this puzzle grows, for I'm learning new cases, experimenting with cube shape, and watching Cube Master. Yesterday my average of 12 was about 1:15, but, sometimes I would screw up parity which would result in a DNF. Nevertheless, I've enjoyed every aspect of the way, and it always feels so good when you implement a concept you're learning into your solves. Silky has provided me with some help, so huge thanks to him!

This month I'll focus on Square-1 and do 3x3 on the side, but this will switch in February. Hopefully I can even film some of my solves and maybe let Alex critique them, if I get over the fact that my LG barely fits in a short, crappy, $5 phone tripod that falls when trying to film over the shoulder. (*GoPro, please help me). But I'll figure something out.

I really hope to learn and improve on many puzzles over the upcoming months. Cubing has been a very enjoyable part of my lives that has helped me create friends and build some confidence. Though I'm more active on the forum now than when I joined 2 years ago, it has also been great to be a part of it, so thanks to the staff and the members for providing us with a fun and informative resource.

Cubing without a doubt changed the way I think, and the way I look at things - in a good way of course. It has given me the mindset that money can't buy, and taught me lessons that will guide me when I'm older.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 7, 2021)

The year 2020 has been great for me. I attended my 50th WCA comp and crossed 2000 official solves in the WCA.
I genned about 8.5k 5-style algs for the UF buffer since I got more time, L F' L S L' S' F L' .

I did not break any records since my NR in the 4x4 in 2018, but I am hopeful my hard work will bear fruit one day in the MBLD event.

Also for the forums, I got more time to read the SS forums and compete in it. I had been reading the forums on and off since 2014, but never went into daily mode like I do now. I also did some WCA work for the WAC team, and applied for WEC and WCAT.
I hope to get decent results and finally 5bld and 4bld official mean in 2021, R S2 U' S U2 S U' R E' R2 E . 

Happy Cubing!


----------



## Aksoan (Jan 7, 2021)

For me cubing started as a show off sport.. I don't think I would ever get into Speedcubing had there not been a friend of mine who had a similar plan. We competed to get better and managed to push into sub 50 together.

However after I changed schools I lost a lot of that motivation I had to get better. Fast forward one year later to April 2020. Stuck at home with nothing better to do, I picked up my dusty cube again.

Slowly I rediscovered what I had forgotten these past months, and my passion for cubing welled up in me.

I learnt CFOP(3LL currently) and watching my times drop gradually was an amazing experience. I am currently learning CN and lookahead as I can't devote excessive time due to school, but I got all the way to 15 ao5 on white cross.

My progress in this lockdown has given me the confidence that I can be one of the best. Maybe I'll meet some of you in national sone of these years


----------



## Rouxster (Jan 7, 2021)

I started cubing during the lockdown. I bought my first speed cube in April, and I was sub 20. in July. On my birthday in August, I got a square 1 and 4×4 . Now I average around 18 seconds on squan, 13 seconds on 3×3 and 1: 05 on 4×4. My goals for 2021 are to be sub 10 on 3×3 as well as squan.
There are no comps in india due to the pandemic and there are no cubers near me; so these forums are the only place where I can chat with cubers or ask for help.
So thank you everyone on the forums for helping and entertaining me.
Happy cubing!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 7, 2021)

I started really speedcubing when I picked up my 2x2 for the first time in months around april and learned the ortega method. After a while in that, I learned F2L and 4lll for 3x3, and then I learned yau for 4x4 and 5x5. I ended up learning 2bld, then 3bld, trying a shapemod, learning Sq1, getting a magnetic cube, and a few other things this summer. I have tried even more new puzzles since then, and have been getting faster and developing a collection all the while.

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 7, 2021)

I started my cubing journey during covid, around June-July. Eventually I was obsessed with it, so much so I gave up speedrunning entirely to make more time for cubing. Now, i am able to juggle both these hobbies, including music production (Dad helps me, and I take drum lessons)
I am now very close to sub 15 on 3x3, i am dual colour neutral, and have sub 2 all pll's. As for Speedrunning, I am tied 1st on 60 Seconds Burger Run (HTML5 version)


----------



## FishyIshy (Jan 7, 2021)

During the beginning of the pandemic, I averaged 25 seconds. I started doing more practice and became color neutral, then I became Sub 20 in about another month. I started a YouTube channel and started to get more comfortable with my ability to be a future world class solver. In only a year of speedcubing, I now average 9 seconds. The pandemic really shifted my belief of how much cubing can help people. It helped me to stay focused and definitely stay sane.


----------



## Scollier (Jan 7, 2021)

The pandemic had already hit a while ago in Michigan. I was home schooled already, so there was no really big change. Then summer came, and our family was spending time at our family cottage. My older brother brought his old _Rubik's Brand _cube. It was already scrambled, and my brother could not solve it. I decided to try, and after watching 4 parts of a detailed you tube tutorial, I finally was able to solve it. From there, I enjoyed the cube more and more. I finally got my first speed cube, a GAN 356 RS about a month later, and I typed up and printed out sheets to learn 2-look PLL and OLL. I blew through those algorithms and my times went up significantly. Most of my public activities had been cancelled due to covid, so I was able to practice a lot. I really struggled learning intuitive F2L, but I finally got it. I had learned pretty much 2-look OLL and PLL and F2L all in the second half of summer. Then school started, and I had less and less time for cubing, but I did improve significantly. I average about 30 seconds, and I am happy with that. I never got to go to a competition, but I hope I eventually will. And that's my story


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jan 7, 2021)

During by the start of lockdown, I averaged around 14.5 using CFOP, I witches to Hawaiian Kociemba and now average 10, made a website, generated and made docs for hundreds of obscure alg sets, made a YouTube channel which I haven’t posted on for 2 months, but I will be back soon(maybe), got from 25 seconds to 16 seconds on squan, learnt CLL and got from 3.5 to 2.5 on 2x2, got a clock(should have waited for the Qiyi), got from sub 6 to sub 5 on skewb, and solved my 7x7 more than twice


----------



## GAN CUBER (Jan 7, 2021)

In 2020 my goal was to get sub 2020 which i did but the worst thing about the pandemic was no cubing comps and if 2020 was not that horrible it would have been my first cubing comp which I was really looking forward to. I did the ss comps which kept me active in cubing so and I also discovered the ss foums in this year so i guess that was the good thing about 2020 for me idk? But 2020 was a really hard year for all of us but one thing we all can agree on is that ss forums helped us talk to other cubers so thank you for that @pjk.


----------



## RadicalMacaroni (Jan 7, 2021)

I was averaging around 11 with CFOP going into quarantine, and in May/June I decided to switch to ZZ for 2H (and I'd been using it for OH for about a year, so i had a good idea of how to solve with it.) After learning how to plan EOCross, learning good F2L algs, and doing many thousands of solves over the course of 4 months, I got to sub 8. I was really proud of my ability to improve quickly. I hope in 2021 that I can finish learning full ZBLL and compete officially so I can get a PR average closer to what I'm actually capable of now.


----------



## Paul.Mz (Jan 7, 2021)

I'm not entering this , I am sure that there are some other people who really needs that cube .
Even it is my dream cube


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 7, 2021)

At the beginning of the quarantine, I started practicing cubing a ton in order to improve my skills and become more of an all rounder. I made significant progress in big cubes and other events, but something still felt off. It wasn’t until I started school again that I realized what it was. I had signed up for a film class at my high school and didn’t get into it because of something with my schedule. So instead I started a cubing YouTube channel. That was when I realized I loved talking about cubing and making videos about it more than actually practicing. So I basically quit seriously 
practicing, and just occasionally cubed for fun- the way it should be! Now that I had found my niche in cubing of making videos where I just talk about it, cubing felt fun instead of a chore. 
I also could have never imagined that just three months into my YouTube journey, I would become a member of Team Cubicle. Being an ambassador for my favorite store has been an amazing opportunity and I can’t wait for whatever’s next in my cubing and YouTube journey!



By the way I don’t really want the 11 M Pro


----------



## MeMiles (Jan 7, 2021)

During the beginning of the pandemic, I could not even solve a 2x2 and did not even think about cubing but then I was cleaning out my closest and found this Rubiks brand 2x2. (Like everybody else would think) It looks bad because it was scrambled so I wanted to solve it. so that was in August now I can solve all these.
2x2PB: 5.08 (suck at 2x2)
3x3 PB: 22 sec
3x3 PB: 1:31 sec (suck at OH)
4x4 PB: 3:14 min
5x5 PB: 9:52 min (suck at 5x5)
Pyraminx PB: 2:57 sec
Skewb PB: 14:42 sec
So that is how far I have gotten since August I wish someone told me how addicting it is I probably spend 24 hours a month just turning something


----------



## swburk (Jan 7, 2021)

2020 was the year I got back into cubing. It had been almost 8 years since I cubed, but seeing the Speed Cubers documentary on Netflix inspired me to pick the hobby back up again. The only cube I had was the only speed cube I had ever owned: a DaYan GuHong V2. I bought an RS3 M 2020 and a GAN 356 M because I wanted to see if new cubes had changed and improved much. I couldn't believe how much better these cubes were, even magnets aside. Since then, I've finally done targeted practice and learned full OLL and PLL, which are things I never did before. As a result, I've gone from averaging about 45s in August to now averaging just above 20s. I've also tried other WCA puzzles and found I really enjoy 4x4, 5x5, and Megaminx, even if I'm still really bad at them! It's not been a good year, but I'm at least glad that I was able to re-find my cubing hobby.


----------



## Yepala (Jan 7, 2021)

Don't consider me for this giveaway, I'm pretty sure there are other people in the forum who needs the cube more than me, but I just wanted to thank you for it!

I learned how to solve the cube in this year's lockdown, and now I'm sub25, so I'm pretty happy with my progress


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 7, 2021)

I’ll start by saying I don’t want the cube, but I want to thank you for doing this, and I will share my story
I was averaging probably about 25 in April when COVID really made things bad, and then I took a break from cubing. I started back in September I believe, and came back to the forums. I started to learn full PLL, and now I know full PLL, and I’m going to start learning some F2L. I am averaging right at 20 with sub 15 solves being very common, but also same with 23s and 24s. I’m trying to get to a point where every solve is sub 20. I am really wishing that comps were a thing, because we all are excited to go back. That’s pretty much it.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jan 7, 2021)

So far in quarantine I finished megaminx PLL, learned and switched to YrurU, learning 2GLL in the process, and learned all the non-dot megaminx OLLs. In 2021 I plan to relearn some mega PLLs because I use really bad algs for some cases. I also plan to learn full EOLE and DCAL and switch my main 3x3 method to Mehta. And, of course, lots and lots of megaminx practice!


----------



## ProStar (Jan 7, 2021)

Woah, that's really cool of you! I don't need the Gan, but I'll take this time to share my story.

At the start of the lockdowns, nothing really changed. I went to a competition right before everything closed down, so I just practiced on as usual. After a few months, I got kinda demotivated and just stopped cubing. Without the competitions, it seemed like I was practicing by myself in a Black Mirror type scenario. After a couple months of being on break though, I randomly decided to start timing my solves again and got really into it. I'm now totally ready to keep cubing, although I really hope the comps start up soon.



CuberStache said:


> switch my main 3x3 method *cube* to Mehta *Gan 11 M Pro*.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 7, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> So far in quarantine I finished megaminx PLL, learned and switched to YrurU, learning 2GLL in the process, and learned all the non-dot megaminx OLLs. In 2021 I plan to relearn some mega PLLs because I use really bad algs for some cases. I also plan to learn full DCAL and switch my main 3x3 method to Mehta. And, of course, lots and lots of megaminx practice!


wait, I thought you were using YruRU for OH!


----------



## the dnf master (Jan 7, 2021)

To be honest, I am perfectly fine with the cubes I currently have, but I thought it would be interesting to share my story as well.

In March of 2020, I saw a 4 by 4 in my house, from about 3 years ago. I decided to solve it, since the last time I tried(which was when I was nine), I failed. This time, however I did solve it. Thus starting my love for puzzles. However, I didn't know a thing about speedcubing until June. When I was aware about this, I was heavily into it. One month later, I was sub 40. Thousands of solves later, I have become sub 14, almost sub 13. Now starting 2021, I hope to learn more algs, go to some comps, and just improve quickly in general.


----------



## EnochManor (Jan 7, 2021)

In 2019 I started to cube and I am almost sub 20 know, I think the Gan 11 M Pro would help me get there


----------



## Milominx (Jan 7, 2021)

EnochManor said:


> In 2019 I started to cube and I am almost sub 20 know, I think the Gan 11 M Pro would help me get there


What Cube do YOU have because IF it is atleast decent a new Cube prob wouldnt help


----------



## Yerpydoodle (Jan 7, 2021)

I broke my 3x3. I average 3 on 2x2. I haven't had a chance to practice. I used to be sub 17 but I can't practice anymore so idk. I hope the ai picks me.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 7, 2021)

Yerpydoodle said:


> I broke my 3x3. I average 3 on 2x2. I haven't had a chance to practice. I used to be sub 17 but I can't practice anymore so idk. I hope the ai picks me.


Why don't you just get another 3x3, or a piece?


----------



## Cuberstache (Jan 7, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> wait, I thought you were using YruRU for OH!


Yes, YruRU for OH and Mehta for TH. I guess I didn't specify.


----------



## RogueLlama1905 (Jan 7, 2021)

I started the year using a cheap (yet overpriced for its performance) cube bought on Amazon. It wasn't magnetic and had those carbon stickers which peeled off easily. At this point i hadn't been cubing very long and my average time was at around 45 seconds. I didn't really practice that much either, I just casually played with it sometimes. Then Youtube, being Youtube, started recommending me lots of cubing videos featuring people such as Feliks getting WRs etc. I, being someone who becomes easily obsessed with things, immediately started practicing loads. However, I hadn't watched any tutorials bar the beginner method so my times didn't go down.

For my birthday in April, I got an MGC Elite and a Yuxin timer. I watched tutorials on how to get better and then I practiced again. This new cube plus the tutorials I had watched helped me to get better. My times slowly crept down until I got my first sub-30 in August. After a while I felt that the MGC Elite wasn't good enough and I needed a new cube. I decided to buy a Gan 356 XS. Unfortunately, after a few weeks the Gan XS became worse, a problem I am currently trying to resolve. This new cube would allow me to further improve my times and it would make my year. My goal for this year is to compete at my first competition when they hopefully happen again.


----------



## A Slice of M (Jan 7, 2021)

Well, I was using the beginners method throughout most of quarantine and then I switched to roux on my birthday. My 
goal is to get an average of 30 seconds by the end of febuary.

I don't really think I deserve this, there are many more people who do.


----------



## qwr (Jan 7, 2021)

Paul.Mz said:


> I'm not entering this , I am sure that there are some other people who really needs that cube .
> Even it is my dream cube


No one truly needs a GAN cube but I get your sentiment. I'm way too slow of a solver to even take advantage of the cube's features and I would rather have it go to someone who would be very happy with it than me who would only be mildly happy.


----------



## SashaIr (Jan 7, 2021)

I started practicing again this summer (I started in 2006 and most of my algs are old), but most importantly I got a nice showcase for my collection! Now my 200+ puzzles (of which very few 333 I have to say) can be displayed rather than sit in a drawer! Very happy about that.


----------



## ray5 (Jan 8, 2021)

2020 was the first time I ever solved a rotating puzzle cube. I used to carry one around with me on the bus and never got very far with it. I had a terrible-turning tiny keychain one that I got from Ryman and became obsessed with it and created my own commutators in alg.cubing to solve it. Then I solved it again and again and even tried to clip it with a nail clipper to make to turn better.

Then I ordered a 2x2, 3x3 and megaminx online and started learning CFOP and a few PLL algorithms. The fact you could insert 2 cubies into a slot at once after making the cross blew my mind. I started practicing daily with cstimer and got my average to 55s. It has been amazing learning cubing. I love this hobby so much. I have chatted with some amazing cubers who helped me enormously with steering me towards the right methods and to practice more efficiently.

To be honest working hard on learning the cube is one of the things that helped me get through this year. The feeling of learning something new and being able to do something that I thought was so difficult was really gratifying and addictive... So I got a 4x4 and 5x5 and have now learned how to free-slice, edge flip, OLL and PLL algs so I'm able to solve these without looking at any notes.

For 2021.. I am aiming to do a 3bld solve.


----------



## Heewon Seo (Jan 8, 2021)

Once the pandemic started getting very serious, I started practicing less due to the lack of comps. However, once cubing at home was announced, I started practicing again. I had very subpar results in cubing at home and that motivated me to practice more so now I'm grinding mega and trying to get down to sub 35 while finishing learning all the mega plls. This year I hope to improve in events I haven't practiced much or havent put any effort into such as: 3x3, 2x2, pyra, clock, sq 1, and skewb. Last year was a good year to just practice and hopefully this year will be better and healthier.


----------



## RandomPris (Jan 8, 2021)

2020 was a bad year for cubing for me. In the first half of the year, I practiced on and off but stopped practicing 3bld for some reason. I was planning to organize the 3rd competition my country has ever had, but then covid came and ruined everything. Then my job expected so much from me working from home that I stopped practicing until around September October. I actually got slower and forgot some alg's I was learning at the beginning of the year. I was so disappointed with my cubing this year that I decided to practice cubing for 1 hour every single day this year. Until now, I did not miss a day. So that's good news. My goals are sub20 3x3, sub 1 4x4. sub 5 3bld, purchasing a new 2x2, 5x5, and pyraminx.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Jan 8, 2021)

I just saw there are so many replies and I thought so many people need a better cube so i will not be participating cause i already have a xs and will get the 11m pro on my bday


----------



## tx789 (Jan 8, 2021)

Struggled for motivation at the start and then remembered what comps were like for me in 2010-2014. I didn't improve much at all. But being in New Zealand I got to have a comp in October and December. We only spent six weeks in lockdown here. We have been back to normal or as close as for months now.


----------



## Arnav22 (Jan 8, 2021)

I had stopped cubing initially, but took it up again some weeks back ; have slowed a bit, but I hope I catch up soon!


----------



## AlphaZiege (Jan 8, 2021)

First started cubing years ago. During the lockdown I started to learn advanced CFOP. Still learning... Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## chiefoggy (Jan 8, 2021)

First started cubing in the middle of 2019, did not do much, and decided to do more about cubing in 2020. 
I leaned some new puzzles, such as pyraminx, 4x4 and more.


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 8, 2021)

During lockdown I started cubing when my mom gave me an intergear 3x3 on amazon, and she bought it as a secret because i saw the cubers documentary in netflix. It took 3 days for me to learn how to solve the cube, and I averaged around 5 minutes then. Practice brought me to around 2 minutes, and more practice got me to 1:30. I already knew about speedsolving.com then, but I thought I was too slow to be a speedcuber like them. I was wrong!

I registered in speedsolving.com though, looking for a way to get faster than just a minute and a half. I made a member intro, made a quest thread, and it took a while to get under 1 minute, but eventually I did. I was averaging 50 seconds then, aiming to get around 40 seconds. 40 seconds took not much time, just a bit of practice and some algs maybe to get it down, and I also learned intuitive f2l. Now I wanted to reach 30 seconds, and I did, wasn't really hard and only took a few weeks. Sub 30 is where I got really slow. Because of school, I didn't make much progress in 2 months, I didn't even did a solve the rest of the day most of the time. But now in 2021 I've gotten back to practicing, and I'm almost there to sub 30!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 8, 2021)

I started in 2018 but quit because of school. Suddenly before the lockdown, there was someone new in my second period class. He had a cube and sat right next to me. He encouraged me to get back to cubing. I only had one cube at the time, my rubik's brand. I bought a YLM from amazon and because sub 40. I learned new things and attended Cubing @ Home. I later bought a horrible used Gan X for $3 out of my pocket. I recently bought the RS3M 2020 and am sub 35. Horrible improvement over the lockdown.


----------



## Jeffdacuber (Jan 8, 2021)

I picked cubing back up in 2020, and It was a great year for me cubing wise. I managed to shave off about 20 seconds, and learned 2 look cfop. I am currently learning full pll. I practice new algs, until I can consistently use them, and I learn 2 algs a day. My goal is to be sub 15 by the end of 2021, as i average about 22 seconds rn. I also got much better at 2x2. I learned a part of ortega, and I am continuing it now. I hope to be sub 5 by the end of 2021.

edit: I just want to share my story, I already have this cube, so I am not a part of the giveaway


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 9, 2021)

I think overall, 2020 was a very satisfying cubing year for me. I didn't do hardly as much solving as I would have wanted, but I did accomplish the one main thing that I did want to do.

Starting the year, I think I was at about 280-300 ZBLLs, and I was relatively sure that I would be able to finish by summer. There weren't very many unique cases left, so if I stayed consistent, it wouldn't be too hard. I stayed on pace through February, but then the pandemic hit, I moved back home, and I cut out most of my hobbies to focus on my academics and be able to finish the year with a passable GPA.

In the summer, I recorded a couple videos for my youtube channel, just to get some more solves on camera. I started posting more solves and walkthroughs too. I decided that I really really wanted to finish ZBLL to help with my OH, so I quit megaminx. I also went super competitive on a typing game for a little over a month, so I didn't really make any progress in July. I stopped doing solves for a bit trying to focus all of my energy on learning algs, but that didn't pay off too well. I realized that solving tends to make one faster, so I did a couple thousand solves and got some fast OH ao100 pbs which was nice, but it wasn't helping me learn new ZBLLs.

The year was drawing to an end, and a family member tested positive for covid. I had to/got to be quarantined for two weeks and spent maybe the first 4 days learning so many algs. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to hold onto that pace and spent the rest not doing a whole lot. With only a handful of algs left to learn and with the new year approaching rapidly, I was able to take advantage of christmas and new year's breaks from my work to grind out the remaining algs before the year closed.

Ultimately, I made essentially no improvements time-wise, but going forward, I've put myself in an excellent position to improve. I want to make a conscious effort to do more solves, but also to train/replace/optimize my algs which has never really been something that I've done much. I think taking the year one month at a time and evaluating what I can do at each step can be a very effective way to make sure that I am intentional about my practice.


----------



## Vishnal (Jan 9, 2021)

pjk said:


> In the spirit of the new year, I'm going to do some puzzle giveaways. To start, *I will be giving away a brand new Gan 11 M Pro 3x3!*
> View attachment 14479
> 
> All you have to do is reply to this thread telling about your 2020 cubing story during this covid lockdown period. Just some ideas of what to write: how did you practice? How has your cubing practice/competing changed since covid? What improvements have you made? What, if anything, will you change in 2021? I'll leave it open, it can be as long or short as you want.
> ...


I only started cubing in the covid lockdown period and have been aiming for a sub 30 second average for now. literally today I got my best time of 23.7 seconds


----------



## SlowCubez (Jan 9, 2021)

Few people saying they don't want that cube - hey, if any of you win you're more than welcome to send it to me?

I don't practise as much as I should/could. My cheap cubes are just so stiff and notchy. After a new hours my arms ache and the girlfriend tells me that the constant clickity click noise it makes gets on her nerves. Well, she shouldn't have bought me a cheap, clickity, stiff 4x4 - but dare I tell her that? no chance


----------



## GAN CUBER (Jan 9, 2021)

That's if the person who won wants to give it to you


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jan 9, 2021)

Before Corona, I was super slow in basically every event, averaging 8 on 2x2, 29 on 3x3, and 2:58 on megaminx. At the time those were the only event I really cared about, and were the only cubes I had. Now I have a collection of over 30 cubes, I average 4 on 2x2, 13 on 3x3, 1:28 on megaminx, and almost sub 6 on clock. I also own and can compete in every WCA event. Although quarentine presented many issues with staying at home, an upside of it was having much more time to cube and get more involved in the cubing community.


----------



## Swamp347 (Jan 10, 2021)

My practice was really off and on during 2020. Sometimes I’d go a month without but then go 3 with and vice versa. It was just how I was feeling and did pretty good at 5x5 and 6x6. Still just a lot of work to continue.


----------



## scrubizilla (Jan 11, 2021)

I started hardcore cubing in september so ive never been to a competition and ive never cubed outside of covid (except when i was solving in 10 minutes etc)
I already knew how to solve it and i basically just had a lot of extra time at home, so i cubed. i toke a few breaks over the year but ive always come back, my times got from averageing 2 minutes to averageing 13-14 seconds! my pb right now is 9.91 and i want to be solidly sub 10 this spring! Even tough covid has been rough it helped me to get better at cubing, so Yeah.


----------



## Naman The Cuber (Jan 11, 2021)

I was suprise about my improvement cause i am not that good of a cube. But the fact I I got my time down from 1 min to about avg.12.22


----------



## bryanliew26 (Jan 11, 2021)

Ever since the Covid-19 lockdown down had happened on my country. I’ve more time to start cubing more frequently at home since I’m quarantined for a few months back then. Throughout those months. I’ve been learning some 3x3 PLL Algorithms to get under 30 seconds on my solves(now 19/21 done). Not gonna lie there’s not much people who cubes on my country. 

2021 had begun. Maybe it will be a good time to get faster at cubing now. I also heard that the Gan 11 M Pro is one the current flagship cube on the market. I’ve been anticipated to have that cube as I don’t have a Gan cube before. I might get a chance to win the giveaway! Who knows?


----------



## Cheesecake05 (Jan 11, 2021)

pjk said:


> In the spirit of the new year, I'm going to do some puzzle giveaways. To start, *I will be giving away a brand new Gan 11 M Pro 3x3!*
> View attachment 14479
> 
> All you have to do is reply to this thread telling about your 2020 cubing story during this covid lockdown period. Just some ideas of what to write: how did you practice? How has your cubing practice/competing changed since covid? What improvements have you made? What, if anything, will you change in 2021? I'll leave it open, it can be as long or short as you want.
> ...


HI! Thanks for doing this giveaway. During COVID I fell back in love with cubing and have been working on achieving sub10 for quite some time now. I've started with learning COLL algorithms and hope to finish those soon and learn some winter variation algorithms as well. I feel like my lookahead has improved but there's definitely still room for it to get even better.


----------



## Zubin Park (Jan 11, 2021)

I started practicing a lot more, sometimes cranking sessions of 10-12 hours! I improved mainly in 3x3 and 3BLD, bring down my averages to 7.5 and around 26, respectively. I also caught myself up with Roux, and pushed myself to sub-20 with it.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Jan 11, 2021)

I started cubing in quarintine. never been to a comp and hope to go to one soon


----------



## jaredlucas (Jan 11, 2021)

I got back into cubing after a 10 year hiatus in the fall of last year. I mad eit my goal to get a sub-30 AO5 and to get at least one blind solve by the end of the year. I practiced pretty relentlessly to get there. I had to travel to NS (I'm in Canada) to help some family through health issues and as a result had to quarantine for 2 weeks. Needless to say, thst was a solid 2 weeks of cubing every night. I quickly found out that f2l had to improve and I spent my time focusing on it after learning 2 look oll and full pll. It was a difficult year with covid related things being third on my list of bad things in 2020. At least as far as my personal experience goes. I'm hoping for a better 2021. Goals for this year include getting to sub 1 for 3bld, getting a sub 20 AO5 and being globally sub 25 (AO100). Thanks for doing this giveaway! I'm excited to keep the ball, er cube rolling.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jan 11, 2021)

2020 was when I started cubing more seriously. I went from having very little skill to being pretty "fast" at Megaminx and Clock. I also started my Youtube channel, and have had a lot of fun with that. In 2021, I am going to be doing more focused practice instead of just solves in order to improve further. Although I already have an 11 M Pro, I would still like to win this one in order to give it away for a nearing Youtube subscriber milestone, 500!


----------



## TheMindOfReyRey (Jan 11, 2021)

pjk said:


> In the spirit of the new year, I'm going to do some puzzle giveaways. To start, *I will be giving away a brand new Gan 11 M Pro 3x3!*
> View attachment 14479
> 
> All you have to do is reply to this thread telling about your 2020 cubing story during this covid lockdown period. Just some ideas of what to write: how did you practice? How has your cubing practice/competing changed since covid? What improvements have you made? What, if anything, will you change in 2021? I'll leave it open, it can be as long or short as you want.
> ...


In November & December I decided to cube a minimum of 30 mins a day, everyday. My fastest time up to that point was 2 mins 39 secs. The last week of December my fastest time was 37 secs. I know it's nowhere near what most of you guys can do, but beating my time by 2 mins flipped my 2020 around.


----------



## huytton (Jan 11, 2021)

pjk said:


> In the spirit of the new year, I'm going to do some puzzle giveaways. To start, *I will be giving away a brand new Gan 11 M Pro 3x3!*
> View attachment 14479
> 
> All you have to do is reply to this thread telling about your 2020 cubing story during this covid lockdown period. Just some ideas of what to write: how did you practice? How has your cubing practice/competing changed since covid? What improvements have you made? What, if anything, will you change in 2021? I'll leave it open, it can be as long or short as you want.
> ...



During Covid lockdown I had time to bring out my old rubik's cubes to mess with again (I am now 53 years-old). While doing a podcast with two good friends of mine, he asked me to solve his son's Rubik's cube (3x3x3). My one friend, also in his late 50s, was amazed that I solved it in about a minute (I am old, a little rusty and the cube was 'pos' from Walmart). Anyway, I want to get a better cube (3x3x3) so I can start teaching my friends who are all in our 50s. It's like learning guitar, if you get a 'pos' guitar you will become discouraged in learning it. Yes, old people can learn to cube, too!


----------



## Swamp347 (Jan 11, 2021)

Owen Morrison said:


> Although I already have an 11 M Pro, I would still like to win this one in order to give it away for a nearing Youtube subscriber milestone, 500!


Lol then if I don’t win this time I have a chance for next time.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 11, 2021)

Owen Morrison said:


> Although I already have an 11 M Pro, I would still like to win this one in order to give it away for a nearing Youtube subscriber milestone, 500!


Your goal is to win a giveaway so that you can have a giveaway?


----------



## Jeffdacuber (Jan 11, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Your goal is to win a giveaway so that you can have a giveaway?


sounds about right to me lmao


----------



## Laila (Jan 11, 2021)

I started cubing during Covid so that I could have something to take my mind off life. I found out I really enjoyed it and started doing online comps and practicing all the time. I would wake up and the first thing I would do is cube. I would end up cubing 5 hours a day and started to get times below 25. It has been really therapeutic and become a sport in my world.


----------



## Fromage1926 (Jan 11, 2021)

I actually just got back into cubing last year! My cubing adventures first began in late 2017, when I got interested in the 3x3. I learned full beginner's method over winter break and got a PB of around 50 seconds in 2018. Slowly, though, I practiced less and less. I had learned intuitive F2L, but the daunting thought of having to learn full CFOP discouraged me quite a bit. I ended up quitting. 

One day, I discovered that a good friend of mine was actually into cubing, and he had already learned full CFOP! Having not cubed for almost two years, I took a look at my one decent cube, the Dayan Zhanchi, in the middle of 2020. I could still recall most of my algorithms, but I was getting really sick of beginner's. I then decided to step up, and actually get faster. CFOP (or at least the algorithm count of it) had left a sour taste in my mouth, even before I first quit, so I went searching for a method, discussing some things with my cuber friend. I was really considering Roux, but I wasn't too much of a fan of blockbuilding and M moves. Soon though, I remembered one of my favorite YouCubers, ColorfulPockets. In some of his old videos I had watched before, he would talk about methods, and he himself used ZZ-CT. I looked into ZZ, on the speedsolving wiki, mostly. It wasn't too exotic, but also had the unique element of EO and dozens of variations to choose from. Hearing so much about CT, I became filled with motivation, looked up a ZZ tutorial and wanted to get to the CT algs as fast as possible. 

By October I had learned ZZ with only a few PLLs left to learn. "Finally, I can start CT soon!", I thought. It was then that I discovered ColorfulPockets actually streamed on Twitch, even if he wasn't making videos anymore. I told him in chat that he had inspired me to learn CT soon, but he then said that he didn't consider the variant very good, anymore. He is now using ZZ-A and is in the process of learning ZBLL. 

This realization made me quite sad for a few days. I knew I was definitely sticking with ZZ, but which variant should I pick? Through Tao Yu's algorithm database discord server, I got into the "ZZ Method Solvers" server and a lot of my questions were answered. Not only that, it is a very nice community and I really enjoy just chatting with the members as well. Currently, I am planning on learning some COLLs and then going to tackle at least the T U and L sets of ZBLL. I still need to work on EOCross and look-ahead/recognition, first. 

At the time of me writing this, I average about 31 seconds. I practice often, to one day overtake my friend, who averages about 22 seconds. I also got another one of my friends into cubing for the first time, and he also wants to learn ZZ! So yeah, my journey has been a bit of a bumpy one, but I am very happy with where I stand and what the future might hold. 

I want to thank my friend who got me back into cubing, the speedsolving forums, Tao Yu, ColorfulPockets and most of all, the ZMS discord server. Thank you for reading.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 11, 2021)

Fromage1926 said:


> I actually just got back into cubing last year! My cubing adventures first began in late 2017, when I got interested in the 3x3. I learned full beginner's method over winter break and got a PB of around 50 seconds in 2018. Slowly, though, I practiced less and less. I had learned intuitive F2L, but the daunting thought of having to learn full CFOP discouraged me quite a bit. I ended up quitting.
> 
> One day, I discovered that a good friend of mine was actually into cubing, and he had already learned full CFOP! Having not cubed for almost two years, I took a look at my one decent cube, the Dayan Zhanchi, in the middle of 2020. I could still recall most of my algorithms, but I was getting really sick of beginner's. I then decided to step up, and actually get faster. CFOP (or at least the algorithm count of it) had left a sour taste in my mouth, even before I first quit, so I went searching for a method, discussing some things with my cuber friend. I was really considering Roux, but I wasn't too much of a fan of blockbuilding and M moves. Soon though, I remembered one of my favorite YouCubers, ColorfulPockets. In some of his old videos I had watched before, he would talk about methods, and he himself used ZZ-CT. I looked into ZZ, on the speedsolving wiki, mostly. It wasn't too exotic, but also had the unique element of EO and dozens of variations to choose from. Hearing so much about CT, I became filled with motivation, looked up a ZZ tutorial and wanted to get to the CT algs as fast as possible.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your first post, and welcome to the forums!
ZZ is a cool method! I think CFOP is objectively better, but feel free to choose whichever method you like! Cubing is not only about speed but also how much fun you're having. If you enjoy ZZ then I would suggest you stick to it.


----------



## Hayden Ng (Jan 11, 2021)

After not really cubing during 2019, (which was unfortunate as that was the year worlds came to my country) I started around the beginning of 2020. near the end of last year, I got myself a 7x7 and a square-1. Next weekend I have a comp, which is the first one I will have been to since 2018. After that, I hope to get better at big cubes. 
Good luck to everyone who entered the giveaway, and congrats to whoever wins! (hopefully me)


----------



## Couber (Jan 12, 2021)

So, I start cubing in march 2020 and averaging 40 seconds on 2x2 cube, I was proud to get my first sub-5 in July I was so happy, After that, I started to cube with a 3x3 cube and Average 100 seconds by using LBL method. until now, I still use the Intermediate LBL method and Average 50 seconds! Then, I join the forum at the end of 2020, I think I a lot slower than you guys


----------



## Ace19212 (Jan 12, 2021)

pjk said:


> In the spirit of the new year, I'm going to do some puzzle giveaways. To start, *I will be giving away a brand new Gan 11 M Pro 3x3!*
> View attachment 14479
> 
> All you have to do is reply to this thread telling about your 2020 cubing story during this covid lockdown period. Just some ideas of what to write: how did you practice? How has your cubing practice/competing changed since covid? What improvements have you made? What, if anything, will you change in 2021? I'll leave it open, it can be as long or short as you want.
> ...



Well I dont have a story but I used to cube in 2019 which on a 2x2 i did not know how to solve a 3x3 but then i lost intrest in cubing. But then in lockdown I dedicated myself to learn to solve a 3x3 rubiks cube. And what do you know i solved it and averged under 1 minute. I am averaging under 20 seconds with cfop but thge problem is i have a rubiks brand 3x3 so I would like to have a new and better cube as it could increase my time and performance. Thanks.


----------



## Kathy218 (Jan 12, 2021)

For the first half of covid, I didn’t cube. But when I was super bored and when i saw my friends cubing, I just bought a cube and started cubing. I rly have no idea y i got a rubiks brand one. It took me a week to learn beginner method. Now I have learn begginer cfop. I have three cubes, the rubiks brand one, a qiyi warrior w, and a yuxin little magic m. I got 33 sec recently. This year, I plan on learning full cfop. I also plan on starting on 2x2 and maybe 4x4.


----------



## eric8he (Jan 12, 2021)

I've known how to solve for many years now, got through half of intuitive F2L and lost interest. End of October I was bored and decided to get an RS3M 2020 and to pick up cubing again. Even though I averaged 40 seconds, I was instantly hooked. I broke sub-30 within a week, and was rapidly progressing. I set a goal - to be globally sub-20 by the end of the year at the beginning of November. Little did I know that the seemingly 2-month journey would be over in under... 2 weeks. Going into 2021, I was averaging 16.5. Last week, my average miraculously went down a full second, and the same thing happened this week. Hopefully I'll be able to crush my sub-10 goal long before 2022. I need to drill algs a lot and practice fingertricks, my LL and cross are pretty slow in comparison to my F2L.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 12, 2021)

I'm just going to start by saying that I don't want/need the cube, I have plenty (including a Tengyun v2 that I main and am very happy with), and it would be awesome to see somebody who really "needs" this cube to win.

I started cubing in early 2018, and made steady improvement up until I was averaging about 20 seconds on 3x3 early this year. When everything got shut down in early March, I found myself with much more time to practice than normal. Looking back on it, I wish I would have practiced much differently, but I enjoyed the cubing that I did during quarantine, which is what counts the most. I finished learning full PLL and got myself all the way down to sub-17 over this year. I switched mains 3 times (Gan X ---> Thunderclap v3 M ---> Tengyun v2), and steadily improved with each new cube. I was able to set up my Tengyun just right, and start practicing. While I didn't focus on one event, I did improve in everything.

This year, for the first time, I started to explore some new methods. Early this year, I learned Petrus. A relatively similar solving experience to CFOP, just basically blockbuilding the F2L. This has taught me skills that I will be able to use if I ever decide to get into FMC, and blockbuilding is useful in general. Late last year, I started to learn Beginner's Mehta, which improved my blockbuilding skills even more, as well as helping to be one of the first to learn this new method. Even later, I basically realized that ZZ is essentially just CFOP, but with EO at the beginning, and I learned that as well. Petrus and ZZ have also helped with my EO skills, which could also possibly come in handy with FMC, as well as using during CFOP solves.

Overall, I made some great improvement this year, and I look forward to seeing how me and everybody else improves this year and beyond!


----------



## Enigma paradox (Jan 12, 2021)

I was averaging about 30 sec and I was able to get it down to sub 23. I wasn't doing daily practice. Someday I would just focus on f2l someday only cross. I also got many 16-17 sec solves . This year I want to learn full pll and oll


----------



## CubingPig (Jan 12, 2021)

During quarantine, I finally got around to learning full PLL. Before quarantine I was averaging around 30-40 seconds, and now I average 25-37 seconds. Thanks to the extra time, I have started learning more algs and practicing lookahead rather than just doing many solves in a row. My goals for 2021 are to learn full OLL and be sub-30. I am also focusing on optimizing my F2L and learning advanced cases, as well as turning slower for lookahead rather than spamming tps with pauses.


----------



## ꧁King ♛Gamer꧂ᴿᴬᴳᴱ (Jan 13, 2021)

I would really want to win that Gan because I am sub 15 and still use a yuxin little magic. This cube will help me reach new levels on my cubig journay


----------



## carcass (Jan 13, 2021)

I took a break from cubing after learning full oll, forgot half those algs, and relearned them, so i learned 2LLL twice. I also found 2 very short algs for 2 oll cases on speedcubedb, being F2 R U R' U' F2 and F2 U R U' R' F2. i think these algs are original(?). I also became sub 20 twice because of the break. I think the Gan 11 M Pro will help me because i am testing an algorithm set that i haven't seen used anywhere on the internet(its an OLS subset).

Edit: sorry I meant f2l


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jan 13, 2021)

carcass said:


> I took a break from cubing after learning full oll, forgot half those algs, and relearned them, so i learned 2LLL twice. I also found 2 very short algs for 2 oll cases on speedcubedb, being F2 R U R' U' F2 and F2 U R U' R' F2. i think these algs are original(?). I also became sub 20 twice because of the break. I think the Gan 11 M Pro will help me because i am testing an algorithm set that i haven't seen used anywhere on the internet(its an OLS subset).


Those algs are not OLLs...


----------



## Jcubing (Jan 13, 2021)

At the begining of lockdown I kinda dropped cubing but towards the end I started to get better and I picked cubing back up. I became sub 10 on skewb and sub-29 on 3x3. I also started to pick skewb as my main event even though I still practiced 3x3 alot I just liked skewb more and also showed more potential in skewb than any other event. I also picked up 4x4, OH,pyraminx, and megaminx. I also learned look ahead recently.


----------



## TerenceKoo (Jan 13, 2021)

pjk said:


> In the spirit of the new year, I'm going to do some puzzle giveaways. To start, *I will be giving away a brand new Gan 11 M Pro 3x3!*
> View attachment 14479
> 
> All you have to do is reply to this thread telling about your 2020 cubing story during this covid lockdown period. Just some ideas of what to write: how did you practice? How has your cubing practice/competing changed since covid? What improvements have you made? What, if anything, will you change in 2021? I'll leave it open, it can be as long or short as you want.
> ...


2020 was a pretty good cubing year for me. I started my PhD study (in music education and computer games), and that meant that I had a lot more time to stay home and practice cubing (while I should have been studying!). I learnt a few new algs during the year, and moved my average time from 26 sec to 21.5 sec.


----------



## nihadahd (Jan 13, 2021)

I actually had quit cubing about 2 years ago but lockdown made me restart cubing. I was sub 40 when i returned to cubing this march.Then I watched many youtube tutorials (especially Jperm and Cubeskills) after improving my F2L and learning full PLL i became sub 25 so i thought i should get a new magnetic cube So i somehow persuaded my parents to buy me a MoYu RS3M 2020 that was in sepetember Then online classes took more time and i havent been able to practise as much but I average around 19 seconds right now and would really love to win that cube

P.S. Really sorry for my english


----------



## SlowCuberNeedsHelp (Jan 13, 2021)

I started cubing during covid in June, I practiced until I could solve a side in 5 seconds, then I finally learnt how to solve my first cube, qiyi warrior was my first cube, I have practised for 3 months and I am now sub 25 average, Its very unlikely that I would win the cube, but there is always a chance


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 13, 2021)

carcass said:


> I took a break from cubing after learning full oll, forgot half those algs, and relearned them, so i learned 2LLL twice. I also found 2 very short algs for 2 oll cases on speedcubedb, being F2 R U R' U' F2 and F2 U R U' R' F2. i think these algs are original(?). I also became sub 20 twice because of the break. I think the Gan 11 M Pro will help me because i am testing an algorithm set that i haven't seen used anywhere on the internet(its an OLS subset).
> 
> Edit: sorry I meant f2l


He edited it now.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jan 13, 2021)

During quarantine, I started watching a lot of youcubers, like j perm and z3cubing, and I wanted a gan cube, so I got the Gan r, which was 18 DOLLARS on amazon, I absolutely loved that cube, I started learning cfop during the summer using speedcube.com and jperm.net, I also started to do a lot of 2-gen training to get better at f2l and I realized that, wait, I can get a decent magnetic cube for 18 dollars, and I felt terrible about it. then I got the rs3m 2020, got some angstrom lube, and an extra set of magnets, and I went from 50 seconds to 45-30 seconds, and here I am.


----------



## touchracing (Jan 14, 2021)

2020 marked the beginning of my full time RV adventure. Downsizing my life to fit in a 200 square foot travel trailer required compact hobbies. Puzzle cubes are perfect. I spent my free time getting to sub 1 minute 3x3 with beginners method and mastering 4x4 parity. Now I’m beginning cfop. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SoupTimmy (Jan 14, 2021)

Nice improvements I made in cubing was trying new events like Pyraminx and Skewb. Also started being color neutral on 3x3. Quarantine inspired me to practice cubing more and made new cubing friends on discord !


----------



## pjk (Jan 14, 2021)

*Only 89 replies so far*. If you haven't entered yet, you have 3 days more to do so.


----------



## Josh_ (Jan 14, 2021)

At the beginning of 2020 I practiced all the events based on the events at upcoming competitions, and I averaged high 8 in clock. I practiced a ton of clock between January and mid February until I averaged mid 7 to get state record and my first podium. Once coronavirus started, I slowly lost interest in most events other than clock, so that is mostly what I practiced, and eventually became sub-6. I also started doing a lot of online competitions during the summer. They were really fun and I regret not doing them earlier. In 2021, my goals are to practice other events such as 3x3 and OH, as well as getting a good official clock average if comps are back.


----------



## Loading... (Jan 15, 2021)

pjk said:


> In the spirit of the new year, I'm going to do some puzzle giveaways. To start, *I will be giving away a brand new Gan 11 M Pro 3x3!*
> View attachment 14479
> 
> All you have to do is reply to this thread telling about your 2020 cubing story during this covid lockdown period. Just some ideas of what to write: how did you practice? How has your cubing practice/competing changed since covid? What improvements have you made? What, if anything, will you change in 2021? I'll leave it open, it can be as long or short as you want.
> ...


It’s so nice of you to do this! I’ve been practicing my f2l and forest Pair planning lately, and recently big cubes and OH, I’m now sub 20 OH (yay!) what have you been practicing?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2021)

2020 covid 19 lockdown is the time I started speedcubing and I have attended some online competitions also.By practice CFOP I started learning all last layer algorithms and i am now sub 20.


----------



## redrubix2009 (Jan 17, 2021)

pjk said:


> In the spirit of the new year, I'm going to do some puzzle giveaways. To start, *I will be giving away a brand new Gan 11 M Pro 3x3!*
> View attachment 14479
> 
> All you have to do is reply to this thread telling about your 2020 cubing story during this covid lockdown period. Just some ideas of what to write: how did you practice? How has your cubing practice/competing changed since covid? What improvements have you made? What, if anything, will you change in 2021? I'll leave it open, it can be as long or short as you want.
> ...



During Covid, I did a lot more cubing than before. I have only gotten one sub-20 solve, but this year, I hope to change that.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 17, 2021)

At the start of quarantine, I put so much effort into ZBLL - I even learned the entire U set in a single day, just because I wanted to. I since lost interest in ZBLL, and I'm cubing less than I used to—however, it's still a very important part of who I am, and I still constantly fidget with my cubes.


----------



## pjk (Jan 19, 2021)

Random draw has ended, I will do the random drawing and post the winner here shortly.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jan 19, 2021)

I hope it's @RadicalMacaroni purely because he has the best username I have seen on this forum


----------



## ZB2op (Jan 19, 2021)

EnochManor said:


> In 2019 I started to cube and I am almost sub 20 know, I think the Gan 11 M Pro would help me get there


Unless your using a Rubik's brand it won't.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 19, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> I hope it's @RadicalMacaroni purely because he has the best username I have seen on this forum


And he’s 120 years old. Respect the elders


----------



## FishyIshy (Jan 19, 2021)

The people who commented that they didn't want the cube but wanted to share their story were just unnecessary. If you don't want the cube, don't say anything. I'm pretty sure that you till have entered yourself into the giveaway. Read other people's comments, post on their page. But don't announce that you don't want the cube and still enter yourself in. That's selfish


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 19, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


> The people who commented that they didn't want the cube but wanted to share their story were just unnecessary. If you don't want the cube, don't say anything. I'm pretty sure that you till have entered yourself into the giveaway. Read other people's comments, post on their page. But don't announce that you don't want the cube and still enter yourself in. That's selfish


I think most people who posted that (myself included) were planning to give it to someone else if they won. How is giving something to someone else selfish?


----------



## GAN CUBER (Jan 19, 2021)

Same with me i dont think that is selfish at all they just wanted to tell how they improved and other stuff


----------



## FishyIshy (Jan 19, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> I think most people who posted that (myself included) were planning to give it to someone else if they won. How is giving something to someone else selfish?


I didn't mean giving it away was selfish  What I meant was how people would say they didn't want it, but then ramble on about how they needed a better cube and how this could be important to them.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 19, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


> I didn't mean giving it away was selfish  What I meant was how people would say they didn't want it, but then ramble on about how they needed a better cube and how this could be important to them.


I didn’t see anyone who said that.


----------



## ZB2op (Jan 20, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> I didn’t see anyone who said that.


Well then you are blind.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 20, 2021)

ZB2op said:


> Well then you are blind.


Perhaps you could provide some actual evidence instead of making baseless claims?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 20, 2021)

I don’t think that people should be arguing here. pjk is just trying to do a nice thing by giving away a really good and expensive cube, but you’re turning it into a bad thing. Can’t you just wait to see who won and congratulate them, and not have stupid arguments about who’s being selfish?


----------



## Yerpydoodle (Jan 20, 2021)

Aren't we supposed to only comment once?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 20, 2021)

Yerpydoodle said:


> Aren't we supposed to only comment once?


I think it means entry


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 20, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> I think it means entry





pjk said:


> Only 1 reply per person.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 20, 2021)

The giveaway is closed anyway, it was referring to the time while it was open.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 20, 2021)

Well I don't want it so I don't care if I'm disqualified now.


----------



## Yerpydoodle (Jan 20, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Well I don't want it so I don't care if I'm disqualified now.


Bruh suure


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 20, 2021)

Yerpydoodle said:


> Bruh suure


I mean don't belive me, but I have about 41,000 people (This entire forum) That watch me rant about how Gan sucks.


----------



## FishyIshy (Jan 21, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I mean don't belive me, but I have about 41,000 people (This entire forum) That watch me rant about how Gan sucks.


I can vouch


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 21, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I mean don't belive me, but I have about 41,000 people (This entire forum) That watch me rant about how Gan sucks.


well at least 20,000 (underestimated prob) haven't checked the forums in 4 months or so.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 21, 2021)

Yerpydoodle said:


> Bruh suure






MJS Cubing said:


> *I’ll start by saying I don’t want the cube*


----------



## Yerpydoodle (Jan 21, 2021)

He still entered. So he still has a chance lmao


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 21, 2021)

Yerpydoodle said:


> He still entered. So he still has a chance lmao


I'm not entered by saying I don't want the cube. I don't see the logic.


----------



## Milominx (Jan 21, 2021)

when is results coming?


----------



## Yerpydoodle (Jan 21, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I'm not entered by saying I don't want the cube. I don't see the logic.


Well.. isn't it a randomizer?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 21, 2021)

Yerpydoodle said:


> Well.. isn't it a randomizer?


yes, but you have to enter the names. My name won't be entered.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jan 21, 2021)

I swear you guys are allergic to peace


----------



## Yerpydoodle (Jan 22, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> yes, but you have to enter the names. My name won't be entered.


Oh OK lol



Sub1Hour said:


> I swear you guys are allergic to peace


I see your pfp is ravioli...


----------



## ElyasCubing (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jan 22, 2021)

Yerpydoodle said:


> I see your pfp is ravioli...


Wow, hilarious. would you like the Bob Burton Award for excellence in overused jokes?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 22, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> I swear you guys are allergic to peace


Well this is my favorite thread, and possibly others favorite threads too. As you can tell, arguing is my favorite activity.








The cubing argument thread


So I know a lot of people here like arguing (myself included) and I decided to make a thread dedicated to anything about cubing that you could argue about. I’ll start. The little magic 4x4 is the best 4x4, not just in the budget category. Also, stickers are better than stickerless. This thread...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## slothcool (Jan 22, 2021)

I'm entering


----------



## ProStar (Jan 22, 2021)

slothcool said:


> I'm entering



Please read the original post. An entry supposed to talk about "your 2020 cubing story during this covid lockdown period"

Also, the giveaway closed on January 17:



pjk said:


> From all the entries, all the replies will go into a random number generator and a winner will be chosen at random. *It starts now and will end in 10 days on January 17th at midnight EST GMT-5, so get your response in early!*


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 22, 2021)

slothcool said:


> I'm entering


It's closed, sorry.


----------



## SlowCubez (Jan 26, 2021)

Has the result been announced yet?

Seems to be a lot of arguing here about who doesn't want it or who's determined to give it away if they do win,

Well, I do want it.
I won't give it away.
If you win, and want to give it away - then I'm here!


----------



## GAN CUBER (Jan 26, 2021)

Man this is one of the reasons I hate and love giveaways at the same time.


----------



## Milominx (Jan 26, 2021)

SlowCubez said:


> Has the result been announced yet?
> 
> Seems to be a lot of arguing here about who doesn't want it or who's determined to give it away if they do win,
> 
> ...


Its closed


----------



## SlowCubez (Jan 26, 2021)

Milominx said:


> Its closed



I know it's closed - I was asking who won?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 26, 2021)

SlowCubez said:


> I know it's closed - I was asking who won?


Im pretty sure you can’t win because your account was made after the giveaway opened.


----------



## PCCuber (Jan 26, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Im pretty sure you can’t win because your account was made after the giveaway opened.


Why does it mean that he cannot enter?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 26, 2021)

because the kind guy who is giving a gancube has to count all of the votes and he probably has a life outside of this website (Unlike me)


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 26, 2021)

PCCuber said:


> Why does it mean that he cannot enter?


Because it is possible that his account was created just to enter the comp.


----------



## SlowCubez (Jan 26, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Im pretty sure you can’t win because your account was made after the giveaway opened.



There was no such terms and conditions at the start of this thread. But, even so, I think that's up to pjk the person who started the competition to decide who and who isn't allowed to enter.

Please take anything up in the separate 'Argument' thread.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 26, 2021)

SlowCubez said:


> There was no such terms and conditions at the start of this thread. But, even so, I think that's up to pjk the person who started the competition to decide who and who isn't allowed to enter.
> 
> Please take anything up in the separate 'Argument' thread.


Immature posts certainly are not winning you brownie points. I never said you couldn’t enter, I’m just saying that you might not be able to, as these have been terms in past giveaways. There is not an argument thread for giveaways, and there is no reason to start an argument over a suggestion I made that you might not be able to enter. There was not a definitive no, I just said I *think*, not I know. Big difference


----------



## ExplosiveCubing (Jan 26, 2021)

pjk said:


> In the spirit of the new year, I'm going to do some puzzle giveaways. To start, *I will be giving away a brand new Gan 11 M Pro 3x3!*
> View attachment 14479
> 
> All you have to do is reply to this thread telling about your 2020 cubing story during this covid lockdown period. Just some ideas of what to write: how did you practice? How has your cubing practice/competing changed since covid? What improvements have you made? What, if anything, will you change in 2021? I'll leave it open, it can be as long or short as you want.
> ...


I started doing focused practice instead of just doing solves, I learned full 2lll, and went from sub 21 to sub 17 in the last month


----------



## SlowCubez (Jan 26, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Immature posts certainly are not winning you brownie points. I never said you couldn’t enter, I’m just saying that you might not be able to, as these have been terms in past giveaways. There is not an argument thread for giveaways, and there is no reason to start an argument over a suggestion I made that you might not be able to enter. There was not a definitive no, I just said I *think*, not I know. Big difference



I'm very sorry if my post came across as imature or argumentative. It certainly was not intended that way. I apologize


----------



## Scollier (Jan 26, 2021)

Gosh...why can't you all just appreciate the giveaway and not argue so much.

tbh I am kind of embarrassed for you all in front of pjk


----------



## SlowCubez (Jan 26, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Gosh...why can't you all just appreciate the giveaway and not argue so much.
> 
> tbh I am kind of embarrassed for you all in front of pjk



I know - I'm kicking myself for rising to the bait.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 26, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Gosh...why can't you all just appreciate the giveaway and not argue so much.
> 
> tbh I am kind of embarrassed for you all in front of pjk


Yeah it’s just kind of weird how much talk continued even after the giveaway closed.

PJK has to input 6 pages of entries and draw, that does take time and he probably is quite busy, so results will take a while.
I’m sure waiting a little longer won’t affect anything. Asking if the results have been announced yet is kind of pointless tbh because for the effort of making the post you could just check...

You probably shouldn’t bother saying stuff like ‘If someone wins then can I have it’ because it’s almost certain they won’t because people who enter giveaways generally have a purpose for the giveaway (either for themselves or for friends and such), and this is kind of cheating the system similar to making alt accounts to get more entries.
Also it just makes you look kind of bad (along with saying stuff like ‘Yes I want it’)


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 26, 2021)

at least someone is getting it in the first place


----------



## Sledgehammer (Jan 26, 2021)

pjk said:


> In the spirit of the new year, I'm going to do some puzzle giveaways. To start, *I will be giving away a brand new Gan 11 M Pro 3x3!*
> View attachment 14479
> 
> All you have to do is reply to this thread telling about your 2020 cubing story during this covid lockdown period. Just some ideas of what to write: how did you practice? How has your cubing practice/competing changed since covid? What improvements have you made? What, if anything, will you change in 2021? I'll leave it open, it can be as long or short as you want.
> ...


Hi I just joined this epic site! You can check out my introductory page for more about me but I certainly would love a gan cube, I woukd also appreciate it if you could give me any tips on how to Pll and oll faster. 
Thanks,
Sledge


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 26, 2021)

Sledgehammer said:


> Hi I just joined this epic site! You can check out my introductory page for more about me but I certainly would love a gan cube, I woukd also appreciate it if you could give me any tips on how to Pll and oll faster.
> Thanks,
> Sledge


The entry period is over.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 27, 2021)

pjk said:


> *It starts now and will end in 10 days on January 17th at midnight EST GMT-5, so get your response in early!*


My calendar cube might be 9 days ahead, but I’m pretty sure that it’s after the entering period. Maybe people shouldn’t just read the title and enter, but try reading just a couple simple paragraphs in the original post. Once again though, because people seem to have forgotten:


BenChristman1 said:


> I don’t think that people should be arguing here. pjk is just trying to do a nice thing by giving away a really good and expensive cube, but you’re turning it into a bad thing. Can’t you just wait to see who won and congratulate them, and not have stupid arguments?


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 27, 2021)

Which was a bigger dumpster fire, the entire year of 2020 or the last 50 posts in this thread?


----------



## Milominx (Jan 27, 2021)

ExplosiveCubing said:


> I started doing focused practice instead of just doing solves, I learned full 2lll, and went from sub 21 to sub 17 in the last month


You cant enter after 17 January


----------



## pjk (Jan 27, 2021)

Apologies about the delay. I've taken the entries, did a random # draw, and the winner is.....

*@Jeffdacuber*

Congrats to Jeffdacuber, please PM me your address and I will send the puzzle to you immediately. If you wish to give the puzzle away to another member, choose a member and let me know.

Keep your eyes out for another random giveaway soon. If you have any ideas of competitions or giveaways, let me know. Looking to giveaway more puzzles over the coming weeks.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 27, 2021)

@Jeffdacuber


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 27, 2021)

Jeffdacuber said:


> I picked cubing back up in 2020, and It was a great year for me cubing wise. I managed to shave off about 20 seconds, and learned 2 look cfop. I am currently learning full pll. I practice new algs, until I can consistently use them, and I learn 2 algs a day. My goal is to be sub 15 by the end of 2021, as i average about 22 seconds rn. I also got much better at 2x2. I learned a part of ortega, and I am continuing it now. I hope to be sub 5 by the end of 2021.
> 
> edit: I just want to share my story, I already have this cube, so I am not a part of the giveaway


Congrats! Hope you enjoy the cube and accomplish those goals


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 27, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Congrats! Hope you enjoy the cube and accomplish those goals


Wait
They just said they didn't want the cube, just to share their story because they already have this cube...
@pjk rerolling or giving anyway? 
Edit: Oh yeah I guess they could choose somebody on their own, but 'last seen Monday'


----------



## MrOrungUtan (Jan 27, 2021)

huytton said:


> During Covid lockdown I had time to bring out my old rubik's cubes to mess with again (I am now 53 years-old). While doing a podcast with two good friends of mine, he asked me to solve his son's Rubik's cube (3x3x3). My one friend, also in his late 50s, was amazed that I solved it in about a minute (I am old, a little rusty and the cube was 'pos' from Walmart). Anyway, I want to get a better cube (3x3x3) so I can start teaching my friends who are all in our 50s. It's like learning guitar, if you get a 'pos' guitar you will become discouraged in learning it. Yes, old people can learn to cube, too!


Hello @huytton ,
This story may seem a bit personal but I may as well just let it go. I am colour blind and have been solving for a good few years, but it is only this year that I decided to start speedcubing. The only cube that seems right to me is the Rubik's brand because the Gans (which are apparently good for colourblind people) are far too expensive. When I saw this post, I decided to try and perhaps if I did win, I would be able to prove bullies wrong and show that you can be sub 15 while being colour blind. Anyway, winning this giveaway would change my cubing journey forever so please consider me.
Many thanks,
Kyan


----------



## Spacey10 (Jan 27, 2021)

pjk said:


> It starts now and will end in 10 days on January 17th





ProStar said:


> Also, the giveaway closed on January 17:





Milominx said:


> Its closed





DNF_Cuber said:


> The entry period is over.





Milominx said:


> You cant enter after 17 January





MrOrungUtan said:


> Hello @huytton ,
> This story may seem a bit personal but I may as well just let it go. I am colour blind and have been solving for a good few years, but it is only this year that I decided to start speedcubing. The only cube that seems right to me is the Rubik's brand because the Gans (which are apparently good for colourblind people) are far too expensive. When I saw this post, I decided to try and perhaps if I did win, I would be able to prove bullies wrong and show that you can be sub 15 while being colour blind. Anyway, winning this giveaway would change my cubing journey forever so please consider me.
> Many thanks,
> Kyan


hmmmmm


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 27, 2021)

MrOrungUtan said:


> Hello @huytton ,
> This story may seem a bit personal but I may as well just let it go. I am colour blind and have been solving for a good few years, but it is only this year that I decided to start speedcubing. The only cube that seems right to me is the Rubik's brand because the Gans (which are apparently good for colourblind people) are far too expensive. When I saw this post, I decided to try and perhaps if I did win, I would be able to prove bullies wrong and show that you can be sub 15 while being colour blind. Anyway, winning this giveaway would change my cubing journey forever so please consider me.
> Many thanks,
> Kyan


Sorry, it’s ended 
Gans aren’t necessarily the best for colourblindness by the way, often just having custom stickers (which cost only a little) can help more. You can also find cubes some believe to be better than the Gan for below 15 quid


----------



## ZB2op (Jan 28, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> yes, but you have to enter the names. My name won't be entered.


Well it probably was considering the winner said he wasn't entering


----------



## qwr (Jan 28, 2021)

pjk said:


> Apologies about the delay. I've taken the entries, did a random # draw, and the winner is.....
> 
> *@Jeffdacuber*
> 
> ...



You could've given away FOUR Guhong v4s for the same price lol (or like 10 meilong Ms but that's not as exciting)


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 28, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Which was a bigger dumpster fire, the entire year of 2020 or the last 50 posts in this thread?


Definitely the posts in this thread lol


----------



## GAN CUBER (Jan 28, 2021)

Congrats


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 28, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Which was a bigger dumpster fire, the entire year of 2020 or the last 50 posts in this thread?


This thread should be locked. This is more thread has become more toxic than Chernobyl when it had its meltdown


----------



## GAN CUBER (Jan 28, 2021)

@pjk pls


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 28, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> This thread should be locked. This is more thread has become more toxic than Chernobyl when it had its meltdown



YES. LOCK IT LIKE THE MEILONG BIG CUBES IN MY BASEMENT


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 28, 2021)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> YES. LOCK IT LIKE THE MEILONG BIG CUBES IN MY BASEMENT


clear evidence that the YLM is better


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 28, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> clear evidence that the YLM is better


 
I much prefer Yulong v2 m series


----------



## RoThoPro (Jan 28, 2021)

pjk said:


> In the spirit of the new year, I'm going to do some puzzle giveaways. To start, *I will be giving away a brand new Gan 11 M Pro 3x3!*
> View attachment 14479
> 
> All you have to do is reply to this thread telling about your 2020 cubing story during this covid lockdown period. Just some ideas of what to write: how did you practice? How has your cubing practice/competing changed since covid? What improvements have you made? What, if anything, will you change in 2021? I'll leave it open, it can be as long or short as you want.
> ...


I already have one, so if I happen to git picked you can pick someone else for me


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 28, 2021)

RoThoPro said:


> I already have one, so if I happen to git picked you can pick someone else for me




In case you haven't seen the past 3 pages of the thread, or even the first post, we're done, mate


----------



## Scollier (Jan 28, 2021)

RoThoPro said:


> I already have one, so if I happen to git picked you can pick someone else for me



Please read. The givaway is closed. I don't mean to be rude, but just make sure you don't post useless posts.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 28, 2021)

There’s no need for lock if no one posts stuff like this lol


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 28, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> There’s no need for lock if no one posts stuff like this lol


Well, I can see some 10 year old in about a month joining the forums, searching “giveaway” and trying to enter, then throwing a fit that it closed, and then leave the forums after only 2 posts, 1 trying to enter the giveaway, 1 throwing a fit.


----------



## Oliver Pällo (Jan 28, 2021)

I started cubing at the beginningof lockdown. before i just knew how to solve one in like 5 minutes but now i had a lot of time so i started practicing. I now average 15 seconds on 3x3 and do othe rcool events as well. if it was not for corona i probably would have never started speedcubing.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 28, 2021)

oliverpallo said:


> I started cubing at the beginningof lockdown. before i just knew how to solve one in like 5 minutes but now i had a lot of time so i started practicing. I now average 15 seconds on 3x3 and do othe rcool events as well. if it was not for corona i probably would have never started speedcubing.





MJS Cubing said:


> Well, I can see some 10 year old in about a month joining the forums, searching “giveaway” and trying to enter, then throwing a fit that it closed, and then leave the forums after only 2 posts, 1 trying to enter the giveaway, 1 throwing a fit.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 28, 2021)

Called it


----------



## Jeffdacuber (Jan 29, 2021)

Hey there, sorry I wasn't online for a while, how do i send a pm?


----------



## Jeffdacuber (Jan 29, 2021)

I figured it out


----------



## ProStar (Jan 29, 2021)

ZB2op said:


> Well it probably was considering the winner said he wasn't entering



MJS's name was included, as was everyone who shared their "quarantine story" (in any capacity), even if they said they didn't want it


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 30, 2021)

ProStar said:


> MJS's name was included, as was everyone who shared their "quarantine story" (in any capacity), even if they said they didn't want it


I guess it was easier to roll then reroll if they didn’t want it?


----------



## ProStar (Jan 30, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> I guess it was easier to roll then reroll if they didn’t want it?



From what I can tell, if MJS (or someone who didn't want it) won the cube, they would have the opportunity to ask PJK to send it to someone else instead


----------



## Jeffdacuber (Jan 30, 2021)

ProStar said:


> From what I can tell, if MJS (or someone who didn't want it) won the cube, they would have the opportunity to ask PJK to send it to someone else instead


we were able to give it to someone else instead. I have a friend I would like to give it to


----------



## Couber (Feb 2, 2021)

Who's the winner?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 2, 2021)

Couber said:


> Who's the winner?


@Jeffdacuber


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Feb 3, 2021)

I started cubing a while ago, and was pretty serious about it, but didn't have too much time to do it due to school and stuff. In march when school went online, I had a lot more time to cube. I'd been struggling with sub 20 for a while and I realized that OLL was holding me back. I told myself that I was going to learn full OLL by the end of the summer. 2 days before school started, I only knew like 30 of them, but I grinded and memorized the rest. That instantly made me average 16 seconds. Sub 20 Pog. In August, I also started working hard on my youtube channel. Consistent uploads, good quality, and now, I've gained about 250 subs, and am now totaling 400. That gave me something to do and cubing really helped with my boredom during these hard times. Stay safe everyone, and Good Luck!

Lol just realized that it was over...


----------



## Jeffdacuber (Feb 9, 2021)

It has been received, and it's on it's way to a friend.


----------

